# Cubing in PA, State College?



## roglemorph (Jan 16, 2015)

I was curious if there are any cubers out there in the state college area. I'm considerably new to cubing but eager to meet other solvers.


----------



## Chree (Jan 16, 2015)

My home town... alas... I do not live there anymore. And I never met any other cubers while I was there. Welcome to the forums, though


----------

